

Python linting at Venmo - simon_weber
http://blog.venmo.com/2015/8/26/python-linting-at-venmo

======
dalke
Linters are indeed excellent tools.

A "what's wrong" which the linters don't find is that for/else is one of the
more confusing aspects of the Python language, and should be avoided when
there are equally clear alternatives.

That is, I believe that

    
    
        for entry in entries:
            if entry == key:
                break
        else:
            raise NotFoundError
    

is better written as:

    
    
        if not any(entry == key for entry in entries):
            raise NotFoundError

------
kolev
Why everybody's doing their on hooks instead of using a framework such as pre-
commit [0] or Overcommit [1]?

[0] [http://pre-commit.com/](http://pre-commit.com/)

[1]
[https://github.com/brigade/overcommit](https://github.com/brigade/overcommit)

